# A photo of the one and only...griz!



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

at his daughters wedding, the proud father of the Bride!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Jo


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jojo said:


> at his daughters wedding, the proud father of the Bride!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Jo


Yes that's me, my daughter dana, son in law damion, and wife Julia...griz


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

That's a nice picture Griz.  You remind me of someone. Trying to think who it is. The chap the was in some of the Carry On films. What's his name? It's gonna bug me now 'til I remember...aaaaah, just remembered, James Robertson-Justice


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

Chica said:


> That's a nice picture Griz.  You remind me of someone. Trying to think who it is. The chap the was in some of the Carry On films. What's his name? It's gonna bug me now 'til I remember...aaaaah, just remembered, James Robertson-Justice


Wish I had his money......griz


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

griz616 said:


> Wish I had his money......griz


I don't think so! I seemed to remember a story and checked this: 

Later life
After a series of affairs and the drowning of his son in 1949 at his watermill home in Hampshire, Justice separated from his wife; she eventually divorced him in 1968. He met actress Irina von Meyendorff on the set of The Ambassadress in 1960 and they remained together until his death. He suffered a series of strokes in his later life, which left him unable to work, and he died penniless in 1975.


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> I don't think so! I seemed to remember a story and checked this:
> 
> Later life
> After a series of affairs and the drowning of his son in 1949 at his watermill home in Hampshire, Justice separated from his wife; she eventually divorced him in 1968. He met actress Irina von Meyendorff on the set of The Ambassadress in 1960 and they remained together until his death. He suffered a series of strokes in his later life, which left him unable to work, and he died penniless in 1975.


That does surprise me, griz


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

How about Brian Blessed then? You are a little like him too. Would you want his money? Would he Steve?


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

I think this is what you're looking for.......


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> I think this is what you're looking for.......


ZZtop, yes thats who you remind me of griz!!!! apart from the suit!!

jo


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

XTreme said:


> I think this is what you're looking for.......


That's better & they must have money :clap2: griz


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Chica said:


> How about Brian Blessed then? You are a little like him too. Would you want his money? Would he Steve?


Well, he at least is still alive! (Or was when I checked Wiki 5 mins ago!)


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Well, he at least is still alive! (Or was when I checked Wiki 5 mins ago!)


how about ZZ steve, griz:lol:


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

griz616 said:


> how about ZZ steve, griz:lol:


Lovely photo Griz! You look like a big cuddly bear, so very appropriate avatar! (You sure there's no Celtish blood running through your veins??)

Tallulah.x


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Lovely photo Griz! You look like a big cuddly bear, so very appropriate avatar! (You sure there's no Celtish blood running through your veins??)
> 
> Tallulah.x


Will Irish & Scot's blood...........griz do?


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

griz616 said:


> Will Irish & Scot's blood...........griz do?


Well, you've just gone up hugely in the estimation of the Celt Appreciation Society Griz!!!


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> at his daughters wedding, the proud father of the Bride!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Jo



warning dont give him no sh*te he looks like a right bruiser im off before he takes offense lol nice to see ya griz what you so scared off with the photo handsome dude.my god i look likethe back end of a bus crash 

hi spain first night on the pi** for a long time up's language
maybe a bit late for u old timer's party animals getting there now c u latez :lol:


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Well, you've just gone up hugely in the estimation of the Celt Appreciation Society Griz!!!


get to bed now light off and sort yourself young lady hic sorry pi**ed 
sod it party animal time lol how are u and hubby ok i hope


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> warning dont give him no sh*te he looks like a right bruiser im off before he takes offense lol nice to see ya griz what you so scared off with the photo handsome dude.my god i look likethe back end of a bus crash
> 
> hi spain first night on the pi** for a long time up's language
> maybe a bit late for u old timer's party animals getting there now c u latez :lol:


erm...couple of white wine spritzers and it does that to you?!?! lol lightweight and a cheap date!!!


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> erm...couple of white wine spritzers and it does that to you?!?! lol lightweight and a cheap date!!!


na 3 pints 
im being a good lad
shush tinas checking her facepack out 
8-9 with the lads im a bad boy 
oh my god i do feel a bit :tongue:


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> na 3 pints
> im being a good lad
> shush tinas checking her facepack out
> 8-9 with the lads im a bad boy
> oh my god i do feel a bit :tongue:


yeah yeah, and the rest!!! You're gonna be sore in the morning, young man!!


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> yeah yeah, and the rest!!! You're gonna be sore in the morning, young man!!


na im superman i can fly 
ok your right im gona feel like shi** in the morning women are always right god dam u  got to let my bold patch down sometimes u no


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> na 3 pints
> im being a good lad
> shush tinas checking her facepack out
> 8-9 with the lads im a bad boy
> oh my god i do feel a bit :tongue:


Where's me chippies??


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Where's me chippies??


oh my god the belly in the morning just had mini kiev's followed by cadburys chocolate fingers yes that proves im on my way what a combo lol 
mind u bet the old chocolate fingers are a bit rare in spain wind up or what


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> oh my god the belly in the morning just had mini kiev's followed by cadburys chocolate fingers yes that proves im on my way what a combo lol
> mind u bet the old chocolate fingers are a bit rare in spain wind up or what


Git! Could just do with some cadburys as well. No steak sarnies tonight then?!


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Git! Could just do with some cadburys as well. No steak sarnies tonight then?!


lovely really nice on the old taste buds got another pack as well ah well can't have swimming pools sun and all the fun can u 

some things in life u can only get in good old blighty:rain:


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> lovely really nice on the old taste buds got another pack as well ah well can't have swimming pools sun and all the fun can u
> 
> some things in life u can only get in good old blighty:rain:


Shaun! Look, we're taking over poor Griz's thread - I'll meet you on the off topic thread - see you there OK?!?!:focus:


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Shaun! Look, we're taking over poor Griz's thread - I'll meet you on the off topic thread - see you there OK?!?!:focus:


sorry griz oh my god im dead size of the guy sorry griz really


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Well, he at least is still alive! (Or was when I checked Wiki 5 mins ago!)


Wiki, do you trust that?????????????????????????????
Hey, I've been told that I'm trusting, but I'm not that stupid to trust Wiki.


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jkchawner said:


> warning dont give him no sh*te he looks like a right bruiser im off before he takes offense lol nice to see ya griz what you so scared off with the photo handsome dude.my god i look likethe back end of a bus crash
> 
> hi spain first night on the pi** for a long time up's language
> maybe a bit late for u old timer's party animals getting there now c u latez :lol:


Noooooo, I'm just a big old cuddly teddy bear really. lol :lol:
.......................nice to hear you had a good night, hope the heads still there in the morning, cos I bet the Dr's stopped your fried breakfast.....griz


----------



## cjac (May 10, 2009)

mickybob said:


> Wiki, do you trust that?????????????????????????????
> Hey, I've been told that I'm trusting, *but I'm not that stupid to trust Wiki*.


Especially as you can edit the text.


----------

